# لو انت عضو في شبكة والاعضاء هار ينك نت كت وبيقفلوا عليك النت اتفضل هنا الحل



## iam hell boy (15 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله 

انا كنت مشترك في نت لوحدي بس لان اخواتي بيحملوا حاجات كتير فكانو عايزين سرعة عالية 

المهم انا اشتركت في شبكة من الشبكات المنتشرة في مصر

سرعة الداونلود مظبوطة بتعدي احيانا 250 كيلو 

والنت ممتاز والاتصال عالي جدا

بس في مشكلة 

هناك بعض الاشخاص المرضي النفسيون بيقطعوا عنك النت بطريقة مستفزة وعايزين ياخدو كل حاجة لوحدهم 

سبحان الله نزلت برنامج عجيب ورهيب مش بس بيدافع عنك ده بيخفيك من علي الشبكة خالص ومايخليش برامج SNIFFING و SPOOFING و NETCUT تاخد فكره انك فاتح الجهاز

وحبيت انهارده احطو لكل حبيبى فى شبكة اون اكس لاين 

و هبدأ فى الشرح 









ضبط اعدادات البرنامج
ندخل علي option ومنها







لو حاول حد يقطع عنك الاتصال او يتجسس على المحادثات

سوف تظهر هذة الرسالة








الوضع الامن







ودي تعتبر اكبر ضربة قاضيه لكل مثل هذه البرامج
لأنه باستخدام الخاصيه دي
ماحدش هايعرف يشوف الاي بي بتاعك
لأن الاي بي بتاعك مش هايبان لأي شخص من اللي بيستخدموا ال NETCUTوغيرها
والبرنامج مش هايعرف يحدد الاي بي بتاعك وهايبان كأنك مش موجود علي الشبكه

والميزه التانيه واللي تهم ناس كتير
انه بيحمي من برامج التجسس اللي بتتجسس علي السويتش وتعرف محادثات الماسنجر وما شبهها







من واجهة البرنامج اختار
Icoming ARP Spoof
وعند التبويب الي اسمه
Attacker IP
هاتلاقي رقم الاي بي بتاعه


والتصرف يرجعلك تضربه تموته تبلغ عنه مش مشكلتي المهم انك خلصت من وجع القلب ده

رابط تحميل البرنامج 

http://download.onxline.net/pro/antiarp.rar

باسورد فك الضغط 

www.onxline.net ​


----------



## emelio (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو انت عضو في شبكة والاعضاء هار ينك نت كت وبيقفلوا عليك النت اتفضل هنا الحل*

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


jesus christ is the son of god


----------



## هانى القاهر (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو انت عضو في شبكة والاعضاء هار ينك نت كت وبيقفلوا عليك النت اتفضل هنا الحل*

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## bishawy_86 (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو انت عضو في شبكة والاعضاء هار ينك نت كت وبيقفلوا عليك النت اتفضل هنا الحل*

*شكرا جداااااااااااااااااا وجارى التحميل والتجربة 
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك *​


----------



## bishawy_86 (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو انت عضو في شبكة والاعضاء هار ينك نت كت وبيقفلوا عليك النت اتفضل هنا الحل*

*تم التحميل والتجربة والبرنامج دى شكله رائع 
شكرا لك جدااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## roby210 (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو انت عضو في شبكة والاعضاء هار ينك نت كت وبيقفلوا عليك النت اتفضل هنا الحل*

*ممكن باسورد للبرنامج أو كراك لان البرنامج ديمو وشكرا

الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------

